# Does Acting Skittish



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Starting about a week ago, when we put them in the "Maternity Ward" , Oreo and Bunny have been acting feral. I have been touching/petting/holding them since they came out of the womb, so this is kind of strange. Everything else is normal, temp, eating/drinking, poo/pee, etc. 

Is this just a preggo doe thing or something else?


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

It might be. Different enviroment, pregnant...I might be a bit skittish too! Tho I would think a week is enough time for them to settle in. Are your other goats near to their fence so they can touch noses?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Maybe they are not use to being penned up and they don't understand what is happening.....New surroundings ...that they are not use.. to will make them nervous....

Also ...check for snakes or something that may be scaring them....anything new around ....such as animals ect.... that they never seen before? 

If you can't find any weird critters around....Try sitting in there with them and have some treats in hand.....talk to them in a calm voice....to settle them down..... Do this daily.... 

Being preggo.. shouldn't make them act skittish....


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

toth boer goats said:


> Maybe they are not use to being penned up and they don't understand what is happening.....New surroundings ...that they are not use.. to will make them nervous....
> 
> Also ...check for snakes or something that may be scaring them....anything new around ....such as animals ect.... that they never seen before?
> 
> ...


They appear calm when no one is with them. The pen is in the shelter, so they are always in sight of the other goats.

The other new thing, other then the pen, is the broom I use to sweep out the poop. The last time they where in my backyard, but now we need that for the dogs so they are stuck in the pen until the kids are big enough. (Too many predators around because of the drought.)

I'll sit in there and they'll come up to me. Just if I move they run back into their doghouse.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmmm....is there something you are wearing...or have that is different .... that the are afraid of maybe?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

it doesn't sound quite normal for them to not have adjusted yet. I would look for a cause like others have suggested. 
I have moms that like to be distant from the herd before kidding but not get skittish with me.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

freedomstarfarm said:


> it doesn't sound quite normal for them to not have adjusted yet. I would look for a cause like others have suggested.
> I have moms that like to be distant from the herd before kidding but not get skittish with me.


Forgot to mention, when they where in their "teen years" they went through a period of "I'm feral and you can't touch me!". Even though I sat out there every day, with licorice treats/carrots/chips and they would run up, take it, then run away. The did finally calm down once they hit their first birthdays.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

I could be something your wearing, 2 years ago I have a 3 yr old miniature colt who was petrified of my all of a sudden. The only thing that changed was it became winter and I started wearing a bright orange winter hunting jacket. It didn't click until I did my chores without a coat on, got cold and ran inside to get it, returned with it on and he freaked out again. I also had a hooded coat with the Eskimo type fur on the hood rim, My dogs always freaked out when they saw it laying over a chair or something.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

They're calmer in their new pen that hasn't even pen in the pasture for 24 hours. :scratch: 

Moving them there was a thrill though. Lots of dragging of the feet and screaming. 

I sat with some bread, Oreo: "Bread, Bread, Gimme!", I reach out to touch her butt after touching every other part, "Monster!, Ahhhhhh". :shrug:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

If they are used to pasture, it sounds like they just don't like being penned up! Hope they calm down for you.


----------

